# New horse!!!



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

So my boyfriend and I went and picked up our new horse lastnight. He's a 6 year old AQHA gelding, 15.1hh. We bought him so that Casey could team rope off of him seeing as his mare is a little on the small side. The name he came with is "Maverick", but Casey doesn't like it. So we're trying to think of some new ones to choose from. His registered name (aqha) is "Hes Cruisin For Chics". So, any thoughts?? Suggestions are more than welcomed, they are encouraged!!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He's very cute! But boy, his registered name is just something... Lol! I wonder how people make up those names! :shock:


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

_What a sweet looking boy, very pretty color. When I got my horse his name was Dillon, and I did not like that name for him, he's hyper and a teen! So I named him Rhiszo, and I was thinking about re-naming him again, but that will be for another horse down the road that will suit another horse. I wanted to name him Gambler. 

What is your horse's horseanality like? I always like choosing something that really suits the horse. Do you like a long name or a regular one word name (EX, dash for cash, or , gambler). Just let us know! Thank you for sharing a picture of him with us, he's beautiful. 
_


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

What a cute boy! The horse that is! :lol:



Where at in Oregon are you? I'm in the Canby area...


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Nice looking horse! And I LOVE the 2nd picture! lol _

_I kinda like "Maverick" as a name, but when I saw the reg name & then saw him, my 1st thought was "Corvette". But how about "Cruiser" ? I'm sure I'll think of some more later..._


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kitten_Val said:


> He's very cute! But boy, his registered name is just something... Lol! I wonder how people make up those names! :shock:


Probably a combination of dam and sire's names. That is how we register ours too. We try to put the call name in the registered name.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mls said:


> Probably a combination of dam and sire's names.


Yeah, I understand that, looks like originally they were funny, and that "funny" just keeps building up from generation to generation. Lol! I found it especially true for qh (mine has really weird name as well  ).


----------



## Malorey (Aug 14, 2008)

I have no ideas, but he is adorable!


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

*phoenix *because he's red?


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

ps he has beautiful confirmation and nice little toes!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd just call him Cruise. ;]

Pretty boy.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone! We are going through the "proud parent" stage right now. lol His "horsenality" comes off as very energetic. He's a real lover boy tho. I kinda thought the name Mack was cool. Short for "Mack Daddy" since he's "cruisin for chics" lol. But I don't know. We're looking more for a barn name/shorter name than a longer one. So any ideas are welcome!!


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Jane Honda said:


> What a cute boy! The horse that is! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Where at in Oregon are you? I'm in the Canby area...


 
Well thanks. lol I am up near Corvallis, in a little town called Monroe. A whole 500 of us live here. Tiny town!!:lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is a pretty nice looking horse. I like to try to use a shorter version of the registered name for my horses: Dandy Flash Dancer =Flash, Mr. Zippo's Easy Jet =Jet, etc. I think Cruise, Cruiser, or even Chick would fit him (though I like Chick).


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_"Caddilac"? Although I still like my original choices._


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

smrobs said:


> He is a pretty nice looking horse. I like to try to use a shorter version of the registered name for my horses: Dandy Flash Dancer =Flash, Mr. Zippo's Easy Jet =Jet, etc. I think Cruise, Cruiser, or even Chick would fit him (though I like Chick).


 

Casey's grandpa's other roping horse is already named "Chick". I like doing the same thing as you. But "Cruise and Cruiser" don't really suit his personality. We're still thinking!!! :lol:


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

randiekay215 said:


> Well thanks. lol I am up near Corvallis, in a little town called Monroe. A whole 500 of us live here. Tiny town!!:lol:



I freakin LOVE Monroe! It is such a gorgeous little town... I drive through there every once in a great while to visit my Eugene buddies... 


Edited to add, I like the name Chick!


----------



## Kate354 (Mar 14, 2009)

Saffron?


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Jane Honda said:


> I freakin LOVE Monroe! It is such a gorgeous little town... I drive through there every once in a great while to visit my Eugene buddies...
> 
> 
> Edited to add, I like the name Chick!


 
How funny! I love living here. I like the small town feel. I've lived here all of my life, and I really don't want to leave!  

As for the name "Chick", I do like it, however we already have a horse named "Chick"...I still like Mack, but I'm not the best when it comes to names. lol


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Someone else on another thread had several names. "Indigo" jumped out at me. So did "Eclipse"._


----------



## horseyloon (Nov 10, 2008)

Gosh, he is a beauty, how about, billy, huddy, hudson, starsky, lol i dont know many but there are osme x


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The first name I thought of because of the reg name was "playboy"
That and well he reminds me a lot of a girls horse I knew named the same thing


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I like his teeth :lol: he looks really thoroughbredy to me. New horses are fun. Congrats on your new 4 legged friend


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I like Spactic_Dove's "Playboy" but I also thought maybe "Pickup" would be cute? Kind of country, but also goes with his registered name. Ha ha.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Gee there sure are some good ones on this page! I like "playboy" and "pickup" is kinda cute too! But I have to run them by "dad" lol. Thess are some great suggestions!!


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

I would Call him CC. (sea sea....like the pizza place) thats short for his name Cruisen for Chicks. You could just call him C.

You said you wanted short.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

So we ended up calling him "Mack" for "Mack Daddy" lol
Thanks for all of the suggestions!!


----------



## Laura12345ABC (Apr 8, 2009)

lovely horse


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

What a beautiful horse!!  
He's so cute, how old is he?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

hes so adorable!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

LeahKathleen said:


> I'd just call him Cruise. ;]
> 
> Pretty boy.


I agree, good name.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Tayz said:


> What a beautiful horse!!
> He's so cute, how old is he?


Thank you! He is 5 going on 6 in May.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your compliments and suggestions! He's starting to let his true colors shine, and let me tell you they can be quite entertaining!


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

He is beautiful! Even better colouring! 

A name for him could be: Centrino


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

I live in Oregon too! Just outside Corvallis, near Albany, in tiny old Lebanon. Small world. Your new horse is very cute, I love his registered name! Maverick is a cute name, but Cruiser is cute too. Im horrible at names though!


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

When I saw the second pic I thought his name should be Dude. As in "let's cruise for chicks, dude."


----------



## Scarlett (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh Congratulations! He looks like a "Mack"! He's beautiful. Enjoy your new 'baby'!!!!!


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

I was hoping you'd pick Mack! I love his color, and he does look a little like he's got some clown in him from the pictures you posted.  I love his height, all the QH's around where I live are sooo short. Congrats!


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Starryeyed said:


> I live in Oregon too! Just outside Corvallis, near Albany, in tiny old Lebanon. Small world. Your new horse is very cute, I love his registered name! Maverick is a cute name, but Cruiser is cute too. Im horrible at names though!


 
Lebanon, huh? I'm actually in an even SMALLER town, Monroe, which is South of Corvallis like you're headed to Eugene on hwy 99w. Small world indeed!


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! He is one of the most gorgeous horses I have ever seen. He's stunning! He's rotten too, do those go hand-in-hand? lol


----------



## mollysmom (Apr 21, 2009)

I just joined the forum but I would have called him Chase since he is Cruisn for Chics (chasing them) or used for roping (chasing cows).


----------



## PaintLegacey RR (Apr 15, 2009)

maybe cruiser?! especially if hes going to be a roper and such.


----------

